# Post Disease Cleanup



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Out of curiosity, what needs to be cleaned after a breakout of diseases such as fin rot, ICH etc? Does filter media and cartridges have to be replaced? I know this differs from disease to disease, but in the case of something common such as ICH, if heat treatment is used, all the ICH died, but does the filter cartridge and such still have to be replaced? Some thing with other diseases where we treat using meds, the nasty invaders are killed, so does the filter media and cartridge still have to be replaced?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

As you mentioned, it depends on what it is.

For Ich, I've never bothered cleaning anything if I felt as though the ich is well and done. Maybe add some carbon to remove any excess meds floating around.

For other things, like camellanus worms, I would remove the fish to be treated into a smaller tank, then bleach everything from the old tank. Once things looked cleared up, I would move them back out of the QT and then bleach the QT tank and everything related.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

alright thanks, this is just for future reference, wanna be prepared


----------

